# Just remember



## BV77

Just remember, John McCain has served the US longer in a POW camp than Obama has in Congress.


----------



## frogman5

yeh nobama 

go mcain


----------



## COM

I must say that as much as I don't support McCain (Palin, total rubberstamp Bush-ite nowadays, etc.) he deserves an incredible amount of respect for his time as a POW. While it is unusual for someone who graduated last in his class from Annapolis to become a naval aviator (especially unusual if that man's father isn't an admiral), McCain was offered an early release but he refused it as it was unfair to the other prisoners. I don't think that many people would do that, and I do respect John McCain for his courage in that situation and I always will, no matter how cooky-Right he gets.


----------



## Chrispy

While he does need respect from us. He is certainly not the man to lead this country for another 4 years. I believe a move away from the white aristocrat is a good thing.


----------



## lohachata

there were many courageous POW's;thousands of them..that would not make them a good president.it is a far bigger picture than that.
the best that we can do is vote for the person the we feel is the best one for the job.
and pray that everything works out for the best for our country...


----------



## jones57742

COM said:


> While it is unusual for someone who graduated last in his class from Annapolis to become a naval aviator (especially unusual if that man's father isn't an admiral)


COM:

I have very much enjoyed you on this Forum and as such please do not get me wrong here but the concept of a "late bloomer" should not be foreign to you and I will control my ego here by not citing two specific details.




Chrispy said:


> While he does need respect from us. He is certainly not the man to lead this country for another 4 years. I believe a move away from the white aristocrat is a good thing.


Well good Ch:

I got one vote in 2012.

A West Texas ******* who says what he thinks and does what he believes to be right would really "shake up" the boys up there wouldn't it?

Can you imagine the press when a question is asked and answered instead of five minutes of "qobledyqook" and no one in the national press has has the "quevos (sp)" to say "would you please just answer the question which I asked?"

Several domestic problems would exist after about three years because such a creature could not "get anything done" with the legislative branch the first two years prior to a grass roots upheaval.


The principal ones would be:

Interest rates being 0.5% due to deflation due to folks who have have historically being unjustly on welfare being out there working and being productive as well as the productivity rate of a US citizen tripling that of an average citizen of any other nation.

The problem being the retired folks who have worked hard all of their lives and accumulated significant wealth but have this wealth in forms of fairly liquid cash as they were anticipating that that annual average inflation rate of 3% would continue indefinitely.

BTW: the principals of the fiduciaries who got us into this current mess through fraud, theft, or greed would not be participants in this revolution as they would be enjoying 3 hots and a cot in a Federal Pen (not one with a golf course but one with the big fellers who lift weights twice a day).


The fallout from the folks who believe in the Old Testament and the folks who believe in the Curran being told to quit killing each other and get along as well as to quit fomenting terror in the remainder of the World and that if they could not get it done that Allied Forces would get it done for them (as was accomplished in WWII).

TR


----------



## Fishfirst

I find it amusing when people say "just because he served in the military doesn't make him right to lead the presidency" 

utlimately they are right... but lets look at the two candidates

obama
has lied to the american people about his associations/friends, has lied about his policy (it keeps changing), and has spun himself to look like a "moderate" liberal. He isn't. He was 9th most liberal on average in the extremely short 3 years he was a senator. He also lied about public financing, and has raised over 300 million dollars exceeding Bush and Kerry.

has no military experience, and has poor foreign policies. As his vice pick said "he will be tested" by the world no doubt. The man doesn't understand the difference between a strategy and a tactic. Obama doesn't understand how to protect us.

has very little experience in the senate. 3 years is so little time, and his other "jobs" have been little to no contribution to his experience... instead they have only reinforced his extereme views.

has a record of voting for increasing taxes/not voting for a tax decrease 94 times, and now all of a sudden he wants to decrease taxes on the "middle class" think about that...

has frequently made fun of americans, and has censored and tried to discredit several news organizations. The four he kicked off his plane were all mccain supporting news members. He also has tried to discredit FOX, the number one news station in the country. He has made fun of Joe the Plumber, when the man only asked him a question. To see that out of our leaders is scary.

McCain
has been fairly honest about everything in this election. He has no terror associations. He has been one who will "reach across the aisle" unlike obama who couldn't even name a name of a conservative senator he had reached across the aisle with. Has stuck with public financing even though it may lose him the election.

has a lot of military experience, and will keep us safe without cutting defense spending. He will actually know what to do if a crisis happens.

has a lot of experience in the senate. Has done his job well, and has a record of going against his party when it calls for it.

has a record for voting for tax decreases.


----------



## fish_doc

I think part of this whole stock market drop is not because of the economey but because people are worried about Obama taking office. He wants to increase taxes on earnings of stocks and the fact that most polls show him in the lead is scaring off investors. No one wants to invest their money in somthing that is going to cost them unless it earns more than inflation plus taxes.


----------



## Fishfirst

That is true... Investors aren't stupid. They aren't going to keep their money where its going to be taxed to the point where its not going to be worth it.


----------



## Fishfirst

Obama is a compulsive liar
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bUJS_pkzuqo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHGfsw-bmOY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H64yKJhB528
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TaeFHYiI6pw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SVsqFQTbKXo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-SavgJlBLA&feature=related


----------



## mrmoby

Fishfirst said:


> I find it amusing when people say "just because he served in the military doesn't make him right to lead the presidency"
> 
> utlimately they are right... but lets look at the two candidates
> 
> obama
> has lied to the american people about his associations/friends, has lied about his policy (it keeps changing), and has spun himself to look like a "moderate" liberal. He isn't. He was 9th most liberal on average in the extremely short 3 years he was a senator. He also lied about public financing, and has raised over 300 million dollars exceeding Bush and Kerry.
> 
> has no military experience, and has poor foreign policies. As his vice pick said "he will be tested" by the world no doubt. The man doesn't understand the difference between a strategy and a tactic. Obama doesn't understand how to protect us.
> 
> has very little experience in the senate. 3 years is so little time, and his other "jobs" have been little to no contribution to his experience... instead they have only reinforced his extereme views.
> 
> has a record of voting for increasing taxes/not voting for a tax decrease 94 times, and now all of a sudden he wants to decrease taxes on the "middle class" think about that...
> 
> has frequently made fun of americans, and has censored and tried to discredit several news organizations. The four he kicked off his plane were all mccain supporting news members. He also has tried to discredit FOX, the number one news station in the country. He has made fun of Joe the Plumber, when the man only asked him a question. To see that out of our leaders is scary.
> 
> McCain
> has been fairly honest about everything in this election. He has no terror associations. He has been one who will "reach across the aisle" unlike obama who couldn't even name a name of a conservative senator he had reached across the aisle with. Has stuck with public financing even though it may lose him the election.
> 
> has a lot of military experience, and will keep us safe without cutting defense spending. He will actually know what to do if a crisis happens.
> 
> has a lot of experience in the senate. Has done his job well, and has a record of going against his party when it calls for it.
> 
> has a record for voting for tax decreases.




Ah yes, another rehash of the regurgitated Fox Noise diatribe.

Don't forget McCain's involvement in the Savings and Loans meltdown.

Don't forget McCain has voted twice against recent Bush tax cuts.

Palin has no foreign policy experience

Palin, for being such a "maverick" has already proven to abuse her executive power.

Also, specifically what military experience does McCain have that leaves him ready to conquer any situation that comes his way?

Biden also has a long senate career. He also has served for quite some time on the foreign relations committee. Again, specify how McCains senate service has been any more valuable.

And really, you need to stop defending Fox noise like it were a family memeber. Their coverage is just as biased as any other network. Anyone with the ability to look critically at their coverage can see it is slanted in favor of McCain. I'm not saying it is wrong, they can slant it however they want, but to represent it as "fair and balanced" is absurd.


----------



## shev

I guess I killed the actual political thread .


My bad.


----------



## mrmoby

shev said:


> I guess I killed the actual political thread .
> 
> 
> My bad.


No, not at all. This thread should have been in the political thread anyway.

I remeber being engaged in debates with you in the past and your posts were informed and well thought out. By all means, keep posting. Good to see you back!


----------



## TheOldSalt

Look, guys, it's all a scam. Obama is a plant, a pawn, a patsy. Nobody, especially a guy like him, ever comes from nowhere like that and becomes president without THE MAN making it happen, and The Man made it happen. Stop to consider for a moment _why_ The Man would ever do such a thing, and it suddenly all makes sense.
Seriously, you liberals are WAY too easy to predict and manipulate.
Obama is going to win. This was decided over two years ago. 
Once his four years are up, the Republicans will absolutely sweep everything and maintain a solid, unbreakable grip on things for the next 20 years. No one will want to risk a repeat of what is about to happen. Heck, a nazi like me will look like a glorious savior compared to HIM once the time comes.


----------



## Kyoberr

Wow, interesting.


----------



## frogman5




----------



## Chrispy

Baby_Baby said:


> Not my words, and may not even be true, but here's something I found. Chew on it, spit it out, take it out to dinner and have a beer with it, whatever!
> 
> "The Media Research Center, which is a third party organization, did a study to see who had the most negative stories about the two candidates. Here were the results. They will surprise you and show you who the real biased media is:
> 
> CNN - 58% negative McCain stories, 24% negative Obama stories.
> 
> NBC - 54% negative McCain stories, 13% negative Obama stories.
> 
> ABC - 62% negative McCain stories, 27% negative Obama stories.
> 
> MSNBC - 78% negative McCain stories, 13% negative Obama stories.
> 
> CBS - 64% negative McCain stories, 28% negative Obama stories.
> 
> Fox News - 40% negative McCain stories, 40% negative Obama stories."


I do believe when you site something as specific as that you give use the exact sire you received it from. otherwise its nothing

"The Telecoms Research Center, which is a third party organization, did a study to see who had the most negative stories about the two candidates. Here were the results. They will surprise you and show you who the real biased media is:

CNN - 18% negative McCain stories, 73% negative Obama stories.

NBC - 12% negative McCain stories, 54% negative Obama stories.

ABC - 72% negative McCain stories, 23% negative Obama stories.

MSNBC - 9% negative McCain stories, 87% negative Obama stories.

CBS - 32% negative McCain stories, 56% negative Obama stories.

Fox News - 0% negative McCain stories, 100% negative Obama stories."

See how that works. 

On taxes I believe higher taxes are a must. Tax the higher incomes. If we lower taxes we lower the money spent on US. like any of you are going to donate to schools across your state just because. We need higher taxes to help what you people will not. Just my opinion. I honestly don't think either of the candidates are right for the job, but since we must choose one Obama has better goals. Why he does talk around a lit of issues, so does every other person. Look for it and you will find it.


----------



## Ringo

Schools... Isn't America a replublic? The people vote for our senators... Our presidents, goveners, etc... I've been homeschooled for the past nine years growing up in the woods. This year i'm now a highschool student full time at a small school two towns over. This past thursday we had the school elections. Final count was; students: Obama 367, McCain 156; Teachers: Obama 55, McCain 10. I was astounded when I heard the counts on announcments at the end of the day. My teachers, though they never give any real "opinion" about the candidates, through homework that we have had so far and the discussions relating to politics we have had. Through some of the homework we have had and such my teachers manipulate their students so to speak. There's only a few kids at school that I know that even care about the elections and of course the teachers know this, but knowing this they give out information to shape their students opinions. Me and my dad are on top of every single assignment that they have handed out. 

My most recent one was they handed out three accounts of those two men that were recently caught of planning to murder 88 African Americans, beheading 14 and withen that they hoped to succeed in killing Obama.
The accounts came from CNN, NPR, and FOX news stations. After the discussions my teacher asked the class to "rate" the papers with the issue of how much of a concern the articles make it appear. Though they never actually said it, they basically said that CNN and FOX (mostly conservative stations), though giving more detail they had exaggerated the concern of it, while with NPR (as they said, a liberal station) made it more so that the article should be on more a concern withen reality. More or less two guys want to kill Obama... So overall gives the message that conservatives exaggerate...
Another thing we recently had was we was asked to say someting (for those in class who works) one thing that I tax money goes to when they take taxes from our check. I work so I raised my hand and my answer was "welfare"... He said alright good, but more important than that.... Another kid had said the recent bank bailout that happened... The two teachers (english/history) went on about how that was an unwise move for the goverment to do the bank bailout and the stimolous checks completeling forgetting about my answer that I had given... 
Now, people like that will complain about the money given away to such as those as the bail and the checks but completly forget about the amount of money given to welfare.
Anyhow, with supposed fear of communism that i've been hearing alot of in school aren't these teachers in a sense doing it themselves? If they manipulate students to the aragances of what is going on in goverment in congress and shaping their opinions? 

Everyone I have talked to say that they want Obama cause of his tax cuts on the middle class.. I'm sorry but people who are wealthy deserved it. They worked hard for it, not unless they're old money. But none the less.... I heard it put the best way today from my dad to my cousin.... We show up to go hunting and my dad asks for my cousins bag of candy he got last night to take out his annual "taxes" on his reese's. Of course he complained but my dad told him that if Obama gets in there then he would have to pay double. The state would take half and give the other have to the kid down the street too lazy to go out trick-or-treating himself.


----------



## fish_doc

Its amazing his tax increases starting at $250,000 over the last few weeks have dwindled to anyone earning more than $102,000 that would be alot of 2 income households being added to the "Rich" catagory and practically every small business that exists. source:http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20081102/ap_on_el_pr/palin

If Obama is elected say goodbye to every small business in the country and then when he increases taxes on the big companies they will start moving overseas.
Its been nice talking to you all. but after he is elected I wont have the money to come on here to post amy more. I will be required to walk to the public library and use the public computers. (I guess that is what he thinks is sharing the wealth means.)
Did anyone see that his aunt living here is a illegal and has contributed to his campaign. Which it is illegal to accept donations from anyone not a us citizen.


----------



## frogman5

agreed had to fill ten characters


----------



## wm_crash

Me and wife have a small business here in USA. While we don't directly hire a lot of people, we contract out a lot of services to local american small businesses. As their operating costs go up (thanks to the Obama taxes and manadatory employee health coverage), they will want to charge us more for services so as to make up for the added expenses. In turn, we'll be looking abroad to contract these services until now filled by american companies.

If you still think Obama is a good deal, then I will get into the democrats' plan to merge 401K into social security . . . that should change a few minds.

cheers,
wm_crash, the friendly hooligan


----------



## Chrispy

@Baby_Baby

sorry about that. didnt intend to come off so harsh. lol, just wanted to show that you need to provide sources. Wasnt meant bad. Also didnt see that it was something your didnt really care for.


----------



## Asully70

Not the exact numbers but this statistic showed up in the Oregonian. Probably one of the most liberal papers around knowing everyone who writes it is from oregon. but regardless these numbers are not the real numbers but close. Negative jokes added together from leno letterman and conan. Negative for mccain it was like 975 and obama it was like 225. so i dont want to hear it about biased media. not to mention all the celebrities endorsing obama on national television everynight. Not that i think endorsments mean anything, others may.


----------



## jamesandmanda

im from the uk so not really my post, but ill put my ten pence i anyway since ive studied
media for a few years. 

FOX NEWS IS THE MOST BIASED NEWS CHANNEL ON THE PLANET.

The slogan "fair and balanced" is a bit of a joke i think.
Tho every other news channel and other bit of media is so you might as well watch one of them. just find out what you want to be biased towards before you choose one simple !


----------



## Ice

I'm not voting for either candidate. Each is just as wacky as the next guy.

Oh just so you know ... this isn't the first time I didn't vote for either President. I didn't vote for GW Bush nor Kerry in the last Presidential elections.

I'm doing a write in this year : Jesse Ventura for President !


----------



## COM

You're going to write-in Jesse Ventura? Do you know that he is a 9-11 denier? He subscribes to the theory that Al-Qaeda didn't fly planes into the towers. That's absurd.


----------



## justintrask

I think loha would make a great president.


----------



## Pac-Man

BV77 said:


> Just remember, John McCain has served the US longer in a POW camp than Obama has in Congress.


This isn't really relevant to anything.


----------



## Ice

Pac-Man said:


> This isn't really relevant to anything.


I agree.

In response to Jesse Ventura's claim, I disagree with his theory.


----------



## Sea-Agg2009

I dont see how being a prisoner qualifies you to be president. Does he get my respect...yes, but automatically my vote for president, no. And as for writing in candidates, you are throwing your vote away. When analysts see names like Jesse Ventura, they throw those votes out of analysis. Yes your vote technically does count, but after the election, you want your vote to mean something. 

Example, the difference in the "youth" (below 30) vote is larger than it has been in a long time. No matter which candidate wins, they will want keep/sway the youth, if for nothing else, the next election. If all the youth just throw out their vote by writing in mickey mouse, the entire demographic will lose its pull with the president. While you may live in another dimension, most of the world doesn't. Please don't try to be funny on something that means so much.


----------



## shev

Well, today's the day.

Oh, and I don't think the OP is trying to show Mccain is experienced as much as he is showing Obama is inexperienced.


----------



## wm_crash

Enjoy:

http://cosmos.bcst.yahoo.com/up/player/popup/?rn=3906861&cl=4226934&ch=4226736&src=news

cheers,
wm_crash, the friendly hooligan


----------



## Fishfirst

Fox News - 0% negative McCain stories, 100% negative Obama stories."

I watched fox news all through this campaign... McCain got plenty of negative coverage.


----------



## COM

I noticed that Fox News really beat McCain up tonight. They called several states for Obama way earlier than MSNBC did. It almost seemed as if they had no confidence in him and they just wanted to go home early.


----------



## Osiris

Congrats Obama, all political threads will now be closed


----------

